# Нужна помощь в небольшом изменении Systemrescuecd

## Norbertano

Пользуюсь давно этим LiveCD,решил добавить в него несколько необходимых для работы пакетов, в частности Skype,Wine, клиент icq qutim и несколько консольных утилит. Создал раздел,слил на него файловую систему из squash,скопировал свежее дерево портежей, "синкнул". Для установки скайпа и вайна требуется переустановить пакет ghostscript-gpl с ключом cups, в то же время неустановленный еще cups не ставиться из-за засисимости ghostscript-gpl "-cups". Чуть позже выложу лог,сейчас пробую пересобрать систему.

----------

